# Looking for some feedback for my new website - any comments/suggestions appreciated



## achtungbarry (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm currently in the process of building a photography website to display my work. It's not quite finished yet but it is close enough to completion.

I would appreciate any feedback, comments, suggestions etc.

How do you find the design, colour scheme, layout, ease of use etc.

I am particularly interested in your comments on the "gallery" section and the "slideshows" section.

Which did you find easier / nicer to use ?

Should I include both perhaps to give a choice ?

If there is anything you would change, please tell me.

Anyway any feedback is appreciated.

Barry

Link - barryocarroll photography - The Website of an Irish Photographer


----------

